# New ride in NC



## metropolis (Mar 23, 2004)

My father is organizing a metric century in Lexington, NC on May 1. It is fully supported and offers shorter routes. It is called the Tour of Schools, and it benefits the Davidson County Educational Foundation. One point of the ride is to show off new schools in Davidson Co., so rest stops are all located at schools, and the ride passes by some other schools.

IM me for more details.
Thanks everyone!


----------

